# [SOLVED] asus laptop will not turn on!!



## danielledoyle (Apr 1, 2010)

I have an ASUS X58C laptop and im having problems turning power on :upset:
The battery indicator is constantly green and i have a green light on the
power plug, so i know the plug is still working. Does this mean i need to
purchase a new battery for the laptop. It seems the whole thing has died
on me :4-reaper: SOMEBODY PLEASE HELP!!! Thanks.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: asus laptop will not turn on!!*

can you hear the fan running and the h/drive

shine a torch onto the screen and see if you see anything


----------



## danielledoyle (Apr 1, 2010)

*Re: asus laptop will not turn on!!*

no fan running - totally dead!!!

screen wont show either, think its gone kaput!!!

do you think its the laptop battery? Only had it just over a year.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: asus laptop will not turn on!!*

do you get anything without the battery on ac power


----------



## danielledoyle (Apr 1, 2010)

*Re: asus laptop will not turn on!!*

Have not tried that but i took the battery out for 20 mins & have just put it back in laptop & seems to be running now! yipeeeeeee :4-clap:

I will try AC power if it happens again. Thanks ever so much for your help :yltype: 

Perhaps the battery is on its last legs, might invest in a new one due to finding out li-lion batteries only last up to 12-18 months.

Thanks again.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: asus laptop will not turn on!!*

glad you have it sorted
i don't know how long batteries last mines about 3yrs old but i never use it


----------

